

/web/null eats your HTTP - jondot
https://github.com/jondot/webnull

======
tome
I'm sure it's a useful tool, but if it keeps stats, then it's definitely not
analogous to /dev/null!

------
jondot
@tome, sure but stats are very useful as a practical tool. @charliesome, one
use case of this, is to deploy it (lets say on ec2), on lets say
webnull.myhost.com, and point any webservice / client you wish to its http
visible domain. You gain a handy tool that fakes http reliably, readily-
deployed for any experiment.

~~~
JshWright
Why not hit the little 'reply' link?

------
geraldalewis
I usually use example.com for this.

... I should probably stop spamming them.

~~~
wgx
Example.com is an IANA domain, reserved for testing and documentation
purposes. So, you're not spamming them.

<http://www.iana.org/domains/example/>

------
charliesome
Looks handy, although I usually just use netcat in a loop for this.

